# Military Survival kits



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

1) In desert areas, the survival kits are shade hats, much water, matches, sun glasses,medical equipment, a whistle.
2) In tropical areas, a survival kit may have mosquito head netting, anti-malaria tablets,a candle, a fishing kits,antiseptic creams, salt tablets, medical equipments, a wire saw, a compass.
3) In alpine areas, survival kits may have winter clothing, sleeping bags, sun glasses and snow goggles, snow shoes, extra socks, a wire saw,a whistle, a compass, medical equipments.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

You definately need to design your BOB or survival kit to be compatible with your environment be it out in the elements or in the city or countryside.


----------

